# procrastination



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Boy did I work hard today. My son lives in a farm house I own ,3 miles from my house.He has been away on vacation,so I did not get to his driveway.I fed his cat every day,but I just put my 1500 Chevy in 4 wheel and drive in and out.I am leaving to pick him up at the airport in about 30 minutes.
Well, Back to my story;I loaded the Deere on the trailer and went over there to plow.The snow had crusted down about half way.It was about 8 inches deep.Two driveways times 250 feet plus the turnaround.It took me 2 1/2 hours to clean it all up. If I would have done it twice like all the other ones it would have taken me 20 minutes twice.The neighbor across the street has a Masey with a back blade and trip bucket and I noticed that he was not plowed either.He has been there for me in the past so I cleaned him out also,another 1 1/2 hours.He came home just as I finished the driveway and told me his tractor was in the barn ready to work.The slide away door was frozen into the ground and he could not open it.Used the loader and dug back the ground from his doorway and got his door working again. He was a happy camper.As I loaded the Deere on the trailer I saw the neighbor driving his Massey with a smile on his face. 
To top off my adventure I have a flat tire on the trailer.Limped it home slowly and just pulled it all the back to my shop.At least I have something to do tomorrow!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Procrastination?????????????????????? Did somebody mention my middle name???  I feel for ya slip. I procrastinate on everything from mowing the grass to doing my income tax return. Doesn't ever seem to help either. :zoomin:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I learned my lesson*

We got 4-6 inches last night and I cleaned it all up right away.Only took me about an hour total today.Flat on my trailer was a leaky valve in the stem. Replaced it and the valve cap that someone must have needed more then me. All is right with my world again.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Left this morning in the snow. We had about 5 inches. When I get home tonight, I get to give my blower a good try. I imagine I will freeze doing that tonight, but I'll be smiling. It is 5 degrees here now. Wind chill around 15 to 20 below. Due to go even lower tonight as the wind picks up.

YIKES


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I know it is cold*

My brass monkey came in and put pants on.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I need some snow. This year we have only got 3.5 inches. Last year at this time we were around 17inches.

Adam


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Leo, that can not be much fun.... 

Im still new to snow throwing so i sort of enjoy it..
but its below 2 below here now.. thankfully we have no snow.. id hate to have a face full of snowthrower backwash at 5 below 0.....


dont freeze.. and bring some buttershotz... that always help to warm...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

If you were bored Slip, you could have went ahead and changed out the air in the trailer tires!!!!:hand: 

Sorry I heard that on GW one time and thought it was funny.

Work like that is not so bad, you are helping someone out and it makes you feel good inside. It also seems like the time goes by faster. Except for the cold!!!


----------

